
Inside the Eye: Nature's Most Exquisite Creation - fitzwatermellow
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2016/02/evolution-of-eyes-text
======
tim333
Peter Böhm's looking very cyborg there:

[http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2016/02/evolution-
eyes/img...](http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2016/02/evolution-
eyes/img/pixels-chip-implant-lost-photoreceptors-1536.jpg)

------
yongelee
If the eye is so amazing, how come nearly everyone needs glasses?

~~~
ggreer
Eyes are basically video cameras made of jello. They're amazing in the sense
that, given their constraints, they work at all.

As a side note, I suspect brains are about as good at thinking as eyes are at
seeing.

